# Legacy RDA by Hussar Vapes



## Rob Fisher

Another new high-end RDA is about to be released! This one is the "Legacy" by Hussar Vapes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Looking Up a Review if there is one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> Another new high-end RDA is about to be released! This one is the "Legacy" by Hussar Vapes!
> View attachment 138852


Is it the V1 Rob?.
BTW Great Show yesterday...Wanna be just like you when I grow up...
Keep it up. Really we need more guys like you Rob in this Vape place we call a home..amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Is it the V1 Rob?.
> BTW Great Show yesterday...Wanna be just like you when I grow up...
> Keep it up. Really we need more guys like you Rob in this Vape place we call a home..amazing



Nope, it's a completely new one @Martin Narainsamy!

Thanks for the kind words!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asif

@Rob Fisher do you think i should try for the list or wait for another skyfall list??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asif said:


> @Rob Fisher do you think i should try for the list or wait for another skyfall list??



Personally, I would try for a Skyfall. We know that's a Chicken Dinner of note! The Legend is an unknown factor at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Asif said:


> @Rob Fisher do you think i should try for the list or wait for another skyfall list??



Mark Todd got his today... so hopefully we may get some feedback before the list opens!

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Asif

Thanx uncle Rob, i always value your opinion!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Mark Todd got his today... so hopefully we may get some feedback before the list opens!



Mark won't say anything other than the machining is better than all previous Hussar's. I'm not sure I want to buy one blind... I have bought too many RDA's blind which I don't like. The FOMO is real.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Mark won't say anything other than the machining is better than all previous Hussar's. I'm not sure I want to buy one blind... I have bought too many RDA's blind which I don't like. The FOMO is real.



That thing called FOMO
It is strong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let me introduce to you "Legacy" by Hussar Vapes. Atomizer we have been working for over 8 months on. Early plans for this atty has been made soon after the original Hussar RTA release. We took a step back at the time to return to this idea and polish it.

Legacy has been designed to fit people who use more fruity/fresh Liquids while maintaining a lot of custard profile. There are 2 slots with 7,14 mm^2 each totaling at 14,28mm^2 in comparison to Hussar RDA 1.0 which had 2 slots with 4,66 mm^2 each totaling at 9,32 mm^2 so expect around 150% of the Hussar RDA 1.0 airflow size.

In order to make it easy to build we used 4 screws system for single coil building. Not only does it leave you with much bigger pool of builds you can put inside but it also let you not think which way to wrap your wire when making a coil.

Screws has been specially designed for this project. In order to deliver much more pleasant building experience we tested many different solutions and materials, deciding on the 1,8mm wide flat surface beneath the head of the screw in order to let you easily use any wire you want to without a need to bend it. We used Stainless Steel for those in order to ensure longevity and reliability.

Legacy is using seen before on the Hussar RDA 1.0 but improved feeding system. When pushed sqounk bottle release the liquid on the both ends of the cotton. Listening to feedback we widen juice wells of the atomizer in order to ensure much more puffs from each sqounking. Excess of the liquid gets sucked back and there is around 1 - 1.5ml of Liquid left in the atomizer (depending on how much cotton you put into the well) which last for around 20 hits before a need to sqounk. This system also makes the atomizer pretty hard to over sqounk. Oh and it comes with Non BF pin in the set.

1. *** Legacy by Hussar Vapes ***






- Made from 316 Stainless Steel
- 2x Black NBR70 15x1 Orings
- 1x Black NBR70 3x1 Oring
- 4x Custom Built 303 Stainless Steel Flat Screws 
- Handfinished for Round, Smooth Edges.
- HandFinished Satin Deck
- BF pin for a side feeding system
- Gold Plated Positive Post for the Best Conductivity

2. *** Bag of spares ***





- 2x Black NBR70 15x1 Orings
- 1x Red Silicone 15x1 Oring
- 1x Black NBR70 3x1 Oring
- 2x Custom Built Stainless Steel Flat Screws 
- NON BF Pin

3. *** Wooden Box/Stand by Custom Wood ***





RRP: 135 EUR

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just before my sabbatical up the North Coast (5 minutes before) DHL arrived with my Hussar Legacy and it sat on my desk for 4 days. I'm back and I have set it up on my BAM DNA 75C!

Simple build with brilliant large flat head screws for the coils. 4 screws so you can wind your coils either way. The cap was hell of a tight to start and I have lubed it and hope it becomes easier to remove after a bit of use. Not a fan of the 510 section because I can only use smaller drip tips and not my normal tower tips. The one it comes with is way too small for me.

Squonks just fine and so far no oversquonking. Airflow is good and a little more open than some of my other RDA's... I'm using it wide open and it's great! No whistle. As per normal I'm using a 2.5mm Ni80 Alien coming out at 0.4Ω

Very early days and only been using it for a few minutes but it appears the flavour is great! Will report back after some usage! The pic was taken at 36 Watts but am down to 30 watts now.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Looks great @Rob Fisher !
Nice rda from Poland!

What do you mean by you dont like the 510 section? Dont your normal tips fit? Or just overhang?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Looks great @Rob Fisher !
> Nice rda from Poland!
> 
> What do you mean by you dont like the 510 section? Dont your normal tips fit? Or just overhang?



Yip my favourite Tower Shaped tips overhang so I have to use the smaller ones.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

